# New Vintage Pulsar Digital



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Well I like it anyway!

And I'm trying to reduce the number of mechanical watches I have that need servicing/repair!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i'm strangely drawn to that............


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mrteatime said:


> i'm strangely drawn to that............


nah, you are just strange!


----------



## blackwatch (Dec 29, 2014)

mrteatime said:


> i'm strangely drawn to that............


Strangely I too am drawn to it.

You can't beat a bit of retro.


----------

